# Toronto, Ontario



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I am a new member of the Zeredatha Lodge No 220 in Uxbridge, Ontario. 
Anyone here from the Toronto Area. 
Fraternally, 
Bro. Alvin Sam


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 19, 2018)

Not from there but love the Maple Leafs.


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2018)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 19, 2018)

Greetings from Australia and welcome !


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

Tony_Twotones said:


> Not from there but love the Maple Leafs.
> 
> 
> “It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


Happy to meet.
Yes we do have nice Maple leafs lol


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


Nice to meet you also Brother


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Australia and welcome !


Nice to meet a Brother from down under. 
Creepy pic lol


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 19, 2018)

I dont live there but I visit pretty often nearby in Etobicoke. Love Toronto. Very cool peeps there as well.


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I dont live there but I visit pretty often nearby in Etobicoke. Love Toronto. Very cool peeps there as well.


Cool.  I can you belong to two lodges in Canada.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 19, 2018)

I assume you can but not sure. I live in Rochester N.Y. now.


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 19, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I assume you can but not sure. I live in Rochester N.Y. now.


Sorry I posted without double checking my wording. I meant to say that it is cool that you belong to two lodges in Canada lol.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 19, 2018)

Alvin Sam said:


> Happy to meet.
> Yes we do have nice Maple leafs lol



I was thinking along the lines of hockey. 


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Keith C (Apr 20, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alvin Sam (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony_Twotones said:


> I was thinking along the lines of hockey.
> 
> 
> “It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


Whoops I am not a big hockey fan myself so I didn't make the connection lol.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 20, 2018)

Alvin Sam said:


> Whoops I am not a big hockey fan myself so I didn't make the connection lol.



I though not being a hockey fan was a treasonable offence in Canada!


----------

